# Casque sans fil - problème WiFi



## mike1052 (10 Janvier 2011)

D'abord, je suis anglais et habite et travail en France depuis 10ans, donc m'excuser pour le mauvais écriture Français c'est ne pas toujours une point forte pour moi.

J'ai une iMac i5 27" clavier sans fil epuis je suis connecté au Internet avec une Livebox de Orange en WiFi

Question/Problème - J'ai acheté un Casque sans fil chez auchan, c'est une OPUS DIGITAL H1000, le problème est que chaque fois je connecte le Dongle vers un port USB pour écouter iTunes pour exemple, ou, ou film etc., etc., je perdre le signal Wifi, c'est chaque fois.
Est-ce quelqu'une qui a le même problème, ou est-ce quelqu'une une solution a me proposer.

Merci pour votre temps

Cordialement

Mike


----------



## drs (10 Janvier 2011)

Hello

(Try to change the wifi channel on your livebox  )

En francais, sinon je vais me faire taper sur les doigts, essaye de changer le canal wifi de ta livebox. Plus d'infos ICI


----------



## mike1052 (26 Janvier 2011)

Desolé pour le grande retard, j'ai réussi a changer le canel, c'est beaucoup mieux, mais pas 100%, mais je peux vive avec.

Merci beaucoup en toute cas

Mike


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2011)

Merci de tenir compte du thème du forum dans lequel vous postez. On déplace.


----------



## mike1052 (26 Janvier 2011)

Ooops, sorry DarKOrange, c'est mon premier post, et je n'ai savez pas ou a poster, je faire plus d'attention le prochaine fois.


----------



## lesvange (26 Octobre 2011)

Même probl&#279;me avec 2 casques sans fil Bluetooth (Senheiser et Sony)...
Lors de l'appairage du casque avec l'iMac la liaison Bluetooth coupe purement et simplement la connexion Wifi!!!


----------

